

Spreading the load: volunteer computing - zoltz
http://www.economist.com/search/displaystory.cfm?story_id=10202635

======
zoltz
"Thanks to the exquisite pattern-recognition capabilities of the human brain,
amateurs with just a little training can distinguish between different types
of galaxy far more efficiently than computers can."

It used to be considered noteworthy when computers were better at something
than people, not the other way round. The tables may be turning ...

